# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Ηλεκτοσυγκοληση ινβερτερ gys 183

## sv6hmn

καλημερα . η ηλεκτροκολυση δεν δουλευει ειναι τελειως νεκρη, την στηλαμε για επισκευη αλλα κοστιζε πολυ απο οτι μας ειπαν , την ανοιξα και λυπει ενα εξαρτημα εινα ακριβως μετα την παροχη( μπορει κ ασφαλεια δεν ξερω)  μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι εξαρτημα λυπει απο την πλακετα; (64086ind5 κωδ πλακετας) βρηκα κ μια φωτο νομιζω ειναι απο ιδια

----------


## JOUN

Και Νικο δηλαδη τι εγινε,εξαφανιστηκε το εξαρτημα απο εκει,η στο service το αφαιρεσαν;Μηπως πρεπει να ψαξεις καπου αλλου;

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό το εξάρτημα που φαίνεται να λείπει είναι πιθανότατα η αντίσταση προφόρτισης των ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών.

----------


## sv6hmn

σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.  ναι το αφαιρεσαν στο σερβισ τους πηρα τηλ ηταν μια αντισταση 4.7 10w αλλα δεν ξερω αν ηταν Ωm h kΩm.
μπορει να ειναι νεκρη απο αυτην την αντισταση;

----------


## FILMAN

Ε προφανώς ήταν Ω, αφού μάλλον θα ήταν απίθανο να είναι 4.7kΩ αν κάνει τη δουλειά που είπα, και επίσης θα έγραφε 4.7Κ 10W και όχι 4.7 10W. Χωρίς την αντίσταση αυτή και με αποδιεγερμένο το ρελέ που τη βραχυκυκλώνει, το κύκλωμα ισχύος του μηχανήματος δεν τροφοδοτείται και φυσικά δεν λειτουργεί.

----------


## JOUN

Στο service δηλαδη τι εκαναν;Ειδαν την αντισταση καμενη,την αφαιρεσαν και μετα ειπαν οτι δεν επισκευαζεται;

----------


## FILMAN

Μα το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην έφταιγε μόνο η αντίσταση!

----------


## Thanos10

Για να ειναι 4,7Ω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση αυτες οι αντιστασεις ειναι απο 10Ω μεχρι 47Ω αναλογα με τους πυκνωτες και ειναι οντως 10W.

----------


## Thanos10

> Αυτό το εξάρτημα που φαίνεται να λείπει είναι πιθανότατα η αντίσταση προφόρτισης των ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών.


Σωστος ο Φιλιππας.

----------


## FILMAN

Μα δεν βλέπουμε όλη την πλακέτα. Όντως με 4.7Ω θα περιορίσει το ρεύμα στα 220 / 4.7 = 47Α που είναι πολλά, αλλά ποιος μας λέει ότι στην άλλη γραμμή της τροφοδοσίας δεν υπάρχει άλλη μια τέτοια αντίσταση;

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλιππα μια ειναι δεν εχουν και δευτερη ειναι στις επαφες του ρελε τετοιες βαζω και εγω στις δικες μου 47Ω με μικροτερη θα καει η ασφαλεια.

----------


## Thanos10

Με 47Ω που βαζω μου περιοριζει το ρευμα φορτισης στα 5Α περιπου.

----------


## FILMAN

Αλήθεια Θάνο, αυτές οι αντιστάσεις πρέπει να αντέχουν σε μεγάλη στιγμιαία ισχύ. Από πού τις αγοράζεις εσύ;

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλιππα εγω βαζω απλη αντισταση 47Ω/5W γιατι εχω ξεχωριστο τροφοδοτικο για την χαμηλη ταση.
Οι κατασκευαστες για λογους οικονομιας περνουν την ταση αυτη απο τα 300ν με αντισταση και ζενερ και αφου ξεκινηση ο παλμος τοτε την ταση την παιρνουν απο το δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη ισχυος(υπαρχει ενα δικτυωμα) αλλα εκει υπαρχει και το προβλημα μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθη ο παλμος υπαρχει ενας χρονος 3 δευτερολεπτων περιπου η αντισταση αυτη τραβαει ολο το ζορι ας το πουμε ετσι απλα με αποτελεσμα ειναι να καιγεται με την παροδο του χρονου.

----------


## p.gabr

ΑΣΧΕΤΟ

Αλλα ενδιαφερει
Μιας και το βρηκα. ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΟΛΛΥΣΕΩΝ ιδυματος ευγενιδου

http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_b00047.pdf

----------

